# THE FIRST GROOMING



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I have to say that the first grooming was a disaster!! I have never been so upset or cried so much as I did on Monday night. In fact, I was so upset that I couldn't even post here!! Sisse had her first grooming, Mom had her first melt-down!! Neither one of us are happy. 

I took in pictures, gave (what I thought) was a very good description of what I wanted and it truly looked as if someone took a weed wacker to my baby. Joe thinks it's "cute" (I'm STILL not talking to him). It's so "cute" that we had to cover up the full length mirror in the hallway with a sheet because every time Sisse sees herself she gets so upset she barks and pees on the carpeting (so much for our "perfect" housetraining record)!! I honestly do NOT know what was so difficult. I know NOTHING about grooming and I swear I could of done a better job with my kitchen shears!! My beautiful, fluffy baby is GONE....all I have now is an emaciated looking dog with a big head!! It's so awful I can't even bring myself to posting the pictures (we'd be run out of town with the "ugliest dog" award in our hands). I think I posted to someone a while back "don't worry it'll grow back", to whom ever I posted that trite reply I humbly apologize and I promise NEVER to say that again.

Yes, she needed a puppy cut, this is Tucson Arizona, yes, it's already in the mid to high 80's here and due to hit over 90 this weekend. Yes, I know she'll be more comfortable (she already was not eating well because she was to hot). But, my cute baby is gone.......Joe laughs every time he sees her, I could just kick him!! Sisse is SO upset, she came home and went into her Casita and WOULD NOT COME OUT. Now the peeing issue.......I could just spit I am so mad.....

I just needed to get that out.....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, there's not much to say in this case since you dont want to hear it.







Maybe try not to be so upset because Sisse may also sense it. Sometimes, you think it's worse than it really is because you were expecting something else. But then again, there's no pictures so I wouldn't know. Cheer up momma! At least it wasnt YOUR hair!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh no!!!! Sisse is just such a cutie to begin with that I'm sure it can't be thaaaat bad. Please cheer up!!!! I'm sure the peeing issue is because she is sensing how you feel.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

All I have to say is... this happened to KODIE TOO! I WAS SOOOOOO UPSET also. Kodie was too... he wouldnt even PLAY! He would stand there and shake. I dont have the picture of Kodie with me at work... but i'll have to post it later.









The only good thing is that the hair will grow back.








Try grooming at home! Thats what I do now... (even though i'm not the best at it... I control what comes off! -_- )


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley had to be completley shaven once because of matts-talk about upset! But we just had to deal with it & it did grow back fairly quickly.I know it hurts to look at them like that but I do agree I think the dogs can sense that they look funny,so we tried to not make a big deal of it.Then we they get nueter & have to wear a cone around their head..........its awlful!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh NO SISSE!!!!!









I'm sure all of us would think she is still adorable if we saw her. You are her mommy and maybe its not the cut but the change that you dont like? Is it really _that_ bad? Do you think maybe you can do some touching up to make it look a little better? OR you could put her in a t-shirt?









I swear groomers just do dogs one way and thats it. It has to be so hard to find a good maltese groomer







They say that dogs really dont do that peeing on the floor to "get even" but you know, I have to doubt it sometimes too. They just know something isnt right. 

Everything will be OK!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Apr 6 2005, 12:36 PM
> *How long was Sisses' hair before it was cut and how long is it now
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49686*


[/QUOTE]


Her fur was about 3 1/2" long, I had been able to part it down her little back, it layed so nicely. With the legnth it was finally starting to get weight on it. Now it is about 1" maybe a little less. I wouldn't be so upset, but it looks like it was hacked. It looks very uneven, some areas are longer than others, she said she used a "#3" clipper, whatever that means. She cut her ears short (I asked her to keep them chin legnth). She did leave a bit on top for a bow and that looks just to weird. I guess I will get some books and maybe a video and see if I can learn to do it myself....I know she will NEVER go to a groomer again.....she called it a "Lion cut", I asked what "Lion cut had to do with a PUPPY CUT", like, excuse me, I DID bring you pictures and she looks NOTHING LIKE THEM......

I think everyone is right about the peeing issue, I DID make a REALLY big deal out of how upset I was. I think she is just as upset as I am. I will put some pictures in the gallery when I get home (I certainly don't want one of those as our avatar!!)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You definately have to shop around for a good groomer. Get recommendations and go look at finished dogs. 

I will say, hair grows back...I promise...and it grows fast. She'll need another cut in no time. 

Most of the time when dogs are upset after grooming it is because they are taking the cue from their owners.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

aww so sorry you're not so happy.







finding a good groomer is HARD, i know. 

though i gotta admit.. i wanna see a picture


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

There can be no way that Sisse doesn't look cute!! She's way to cute for that ha ha...just be glad its just a hair cut and she's not sick or something!!! I hated Ruby's first haircut too and now its time for another...and I want to do it myself but it would probably would look worse... ha ha.....I do feel for you that really stinks....but this too shall pass!!! (I bet she really does look cute....).....


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I bet its not as bad as you think. 

When I picked up Puddles from getting his 1st puppy cut my throat got thick and I about fainted. I know the groomer saw me, she and the others started talking about how cute he was....Mr. Big Boy.







I told her I hated it and was letting it grow out.







Well, I loved not having to fight with brushing every night for an hour. Now its his regular cut and he's as cute as ever. Every time I go in, they always







at me, "You want a ugly cut, do you".


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Too bad she didnt follow your instructions,i would have been mad too. But it will grow !!!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 6 2005, 01:22 PM
> *Well, there's not much to say in this case since you dont want to hear it.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


If her head looks big, maybe you could just do a bit of blending yourself... after I got Abby groomed one day, I wasn't happy with her "beard", it still looked too long to me, and I also thought that her feet were cut too short and the legs left too long... and at first I too was really annoyed... but then I just pulled out the scissors and trimmed the legs and then trimmed her beard... after that she looked just beautiful!!!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

You can post pictures, we won't laugh. 
I think that no matter what you tell or show some groomers they are just going to do what they want because they don't know how to do anything but one cut per breed. All they do is shave away and trim the legs. Get a little original would you? That's why I do it myself. I figure if I make her look bad, at least it was free lol. You will get better at it too if you decide to groom them yourself. My first time cutting Fantasia's hair was bad but I got better. Sometimes it still comes out bad but never as bad as the groomer did it her first time. She went to a groomer once and only once. I learned my lesson lol. Why pay over $30 for a cut you will hate? Anyway I hope it grows back fast! 
And I really want to see pictures lol. She will get over her bad cut in a day or so. Fantasia usually is embarrassed the first day but she gets used to it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

They scalped Brink for his first grooming too! I was mortified! AND I WAS STANDING THERE! I guess I was in shock/stupid/confused?! I took pictures-he came out nothing like them. All his fluffy puppy hair was gone, as well as his beard/muzzle hair.







But







I won't say it.
This too shall pass....but I would look for another groomer, or learn to do it yourself. Much less stressful, and you can only blame yourself when it looks funky.









Hugs and kisses to her...


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

If it is that uneven, this may not be what you want to hear, but consider taking her to another groomer to get it evened out. That might make it easier for the both of you to accept it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Siise's hair will grow back really fast, believe me!

I gave Lady her spring haircut 2 weeks ago. She hadn't had it cut since Labor Day so it was really long. I cut it to about 1&1/2 inches and cut her ears shorter this time.

Lady loved it and I did it just in time (it's been close to 80 here all week), but I was so upset for the first week. She looked bald to me. Then, viola, after her bath the following week, she looked so pretty and fluffy, I loved it! And asked myself why I struggle with the longer hair every winter!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Apr 6 2005, 02:57 PM
> *I will put some pictures in the gallery when I get home (I certainly don't want one of those as our avatar!!)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49749*


[/QUOTE]

ahem


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry+Apr 7 2005, 10:15 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahem








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50143
[/B][/QUOTE]






















I just looked at them and started crying again, I just couldn't do it














I promise, I'll upload them tonight. Sisse is STILL barking at the ugly dog in the mirror, so we just covered it up again...she did stop peeing on the floor though.....and she finally ate (I made her chicken, rice, carrots and green beans last night and hand fed her. Her Dad got a sandwich!!! I made a big fuss over her, put her little bow in her hair and kept telling her how beautiful she was, she didn't buy it!! She still didn't play much and she keeps scratching at her ears....I KNOW I have just made a big deal out of this, but it is just such a shock. I have the Mobile groomer "Show Dogs" coming on Saturday to see if they can "fix" her cut. She told me it may mean shaving her to even everything out and "start all over again" but she would try to get it even without doing that.







She is still such a sweetie, I just love her....









Thanks for the "moral support" I really appreciated it. I had a nice long pity party and Sisse and I will just go to the local Puppy Botique on Saturday after her groom and buy some nice new outfits!! That'll fix Dad for laughing!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Apr 7 2005, 11:32 AM
> *That'll fix Dad for laughing!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Good idea!! Aww they will be able to do something







I'm sure she is still as sweet (and cute) as ever! I actually think the short look is really cute. If its choppy I'm sure they can fix that. Human hair grows about 1/2 inch per month- same or really close to a maltese (of course in both cases it can vary a little, not much). It really only takes an inch or so to start parting down the back. Even if she is very short now, a part will start showing in no time!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry+Apr 7 2005, 09:15 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahem








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50143
[/B][/QUOTE]

I put them in the gallery


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Is there any chance you could make the photos larger... it's hard to see the details....


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Not right now, I'm at work and can't do it from here. I'll work on it over the weekend.....maybe it was subconcious that I made them so small ?? LOL You can still see how chopped up her poor fur is....


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

awww I cant really tell the choppy-ness but there definately looks to be hair to spare! Dont worry! I expected almost bald and choppy which would be harder to salvage. She still has hair so she can be saved










I think she looks adorable from what I can see.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

She doesn't look bad at all. She is still as cute as ever!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Just Picked up Maxi from grooming and this was the first time i was thrilled to death he he looked wonderful i had let his hair grow ever since xmas when that witch practically shaved him and i winded up bringing him back to my vet , the reason i stopped bringing him to the vets groomer who is a behavior specialist too boot was because i worked in the city and couldnt make the hours in any event i asked him to leave maxis adorable puppy face alone and his tail and just cut the body because he had way to much and the last few days it was warm and i found he was hot well p.s. he listened and when i picked him up today i was so so happy he was white white and adorable i love this baby so much!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Girl, I'm sorry, but I *TOTALLY* disagree with you! I think she looks Wonderful! I think you think it looks bad because you werent expecting that cut. You know what I mean? Like, when you eat something expecting it to taste sweet but it turns out sour instead, you think it tastes horrible, but really it doesnt taste bad, you were just expecting something else. 

Do you have thinning shears? Maybe after her next bath, you can brush/spike up her hair straight up and trim with the thinning shears to even her coat out. Or even better, ask JMM how to trim it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's hard to tell since the pictures are so small and dark, but from what I can see Sisse looks adorable! I bet you're just not used to it. It's always a shock when Lady gets her first puppy cut for Spring, but after a week I'm used to it and it seems to have grown and inch anyway!


----------

